# الشهادات المهنية للمهندسين الصناعيين



## صناعي1 (13 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لقد اصبحت الشهادات المهنية جزءا هاما من الممارسة العملية في كثير من ميادين العمل، و اصبحت الكثير من الشركات تنظر اليها كمتطلب للحصول على وظيفة حيث ان هذه الشهادات تشير الى ان من يحملها يتمتع بمجموعة محددة من المعارف و الخبرات و هي دليل على أن من يحملها يهتم لأمر مهنته و يسعى لتطوير ذاته. 

ان الهندسة الصناعية قد حظيت بنصيب وافر من الشهادات المهنية التي تغطي الكثير من فروعها، و في هذا الموضوع يسرني ان افتح النقاش حول اهمية هذه الشهادات في الحياة العملية و ما هي الشهادات التي يحملها الأعضاء و ما هي الجهة التي تمنحها من اجل مساعدة بقية الاعضاء و تعريفهم بها. 

و اسرد هنا بعض الشهادات و الجهة المانحة لها و اتمنى من الاعضاء مشاركتنا بما لديهم

*
الشهادة
الجهة المانحة
الموقع الالكتروني
PMP (Project Management Professional)
PMI
 http://www.pmi.org
CSCP (Certified Supply Chain Professional)
APICS
http://www.APICS.org
CSSGB (Certified Six Sigma Green Belt)
ASQ
http://www.asq.org

*و بانتظار مشاركاتكم القيمة
*


----------



## ايومه (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم صناعي 1
اود ان اعرف كيف يمكنني ان احصل على الشهادة المهنية 6 سيكما 
فمعلوماتي في هذا المجال ( مجال الشهادات المهنية ) هزيل جدا 
لو تكرمت وضح لي هذه المعلومة بالذات 

بارك الله فيك


----------

